# JWS Anwendungsfehler



## HubaHuba (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
komme mit Java Web Start nicht klar.

Habe Windows 7 und Java 6 update 24.

Um auf dem Kiseido Go Server online Go spielen zu können, muss ich den Client für Java Web Start installieren. Doch dabei erhalte ich die Meldung:
Anwendung kann nicht gestartet werden.

Im Anhang ist ein Screenshot des Fehlers.

Der Admin von KGS hat den Fehler explizit als Java-Problem bezeichnet, weswegen ich mich mit der Bitte um Hilfe ans werte Java-Forum wende. Da ich schon seit längerem vergebens um eine Lösung im WWW gesucht habe, hoffe ich, daß mir hier jemand helfen kann.


----------



## hansmueller (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

komisch, als ich versucht habe die JNLP-Datei http://files.gokgs.com/javaBin/cgoban.jlnp manuell herunterzuladen, bekam ich eine "404 - Not Found"-Meldung.

Als ich es mit Webstart versucht habe, hat es geklappt. (Über den Link auf deren Downloadseite.)
Ein anschließender Versuch wieder die JNLP-Datei manuell herunterzuladen hat dann plötzlich geklappt.

Vielleicht stottert deren Server etwas.

Einfach ein paar mal Probieren.

Nachtrag: Vielleicht liegt es auch an deinen Firewall-Einstellungen. Geh mal auf die Seite How to Use Editor Panes and Text Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components) und drück dort auf den orangenen Launch-Knopf. Wenn sich das Demo-Programm öffnet, funktioniert WebStart und die Firewall scheint nicht dazwischenzufunken.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## xehpuk (15. Mrz 2011)

hansmueller hat gesagt.:


> komisch, als ich versucht habe die JNLP-Datei http://files.gokgs.com/javaBin/cgoban.jlnp manuell herunterzuladen, bekam ich eine "404 - Not Found"-Meldung.


Lag vielleicht am Buchstabendreher in der File-Extension. :bae:


----------



## hansmueller (16. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

@xehpuk: Ja, daß war es. 

Dann wird es wohl ein Problem mit dem Betriebsystem oder irgendeinem Sicherheitsprogramm sein.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## HubaHuba (16. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Leider helfen sie mir nicht weiter.
Das Problem trat erst auf, als ich KGS de- und dann reinstalliert habe.
Davor liefs fast einwandfrei, außer daß KGS die "Nachricht des Tages" nicht laden konnte. Ob es also am Betriebssystem liegen kann? Hmmm. 
Aber was ist mit Sicherheitsprogramm gemeint? AntiVir-Software? Daran liegt es definitiv auch nicht, bereits geprüft.


----------



## hansmueller (16. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,



			
				HubaHuba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber was ist mit Sicherheitsprogramm gemeint?


Na Firewall, Anitvirus und alles andere, das zum Schutz die Daten aus dem Netz filtern, überwachen, etc.

Hast du schon den Link ausprobiert, den ich gepostet habe?

Eventuell könntest du probieren die Anwendung über den "Java Cache Viewer" (Systemsteuerung -> Java -> im "Java Control Panel" im Reiter "Allgemein" unter "Temporäre Internet-Dateien" den Knopf "Anzeigen..." drücken) zu löschen und dann wieder neu von der Homepage herunterzuladen.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## HubaHuba (17. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
ja, tausendmal probiert/ tausendmal ist nichts passiert.
Auch beim Link: "Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden".
Im Java Cache Viewer Temporäre Internet-Dateien gelöscht.
Beim Herunterladen habe ich probeweise AntiVir deaktiviert. Nichts!!!!

Habe FF 3.6.15 und AntiVir. Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64-bit.
Vielleicht sitzt ja der Fehler vor dem Bildschirm:bahnhof:???:L


----------



## hansmueller (17. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

probier mal das:
Lade die jnlp-Datei manuell herunter und speichere sie z. B. auf dem Desktop ab. Wenn du dann diese Datei doppelt anklickst, sollte eigendlich WebStart starten.

Oder das:
Deinstalliere Java (ich meine damit die JRE) und installiere es neu.

Oder das:
Benutze nicht den Firefox, sondern probiere es mal mit einen anderen Browser. (Ich habe gehört, daß Microsoft auch sowas hat. Ist aber nur ein Gerücht.)

Oder das:
Überprüfe, ob die Firewall von Windows aktiviert ist und wenn ja, regle sie herunter oder stelle sie ab.



			
				HubaHuba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, tausendmal probiert/ tausendmal ist nichts passiert.


D. h. daß bei dir WebStart allgemein überhaupt nicht mehr richtig funktioniert? Gibt er dir da auch die gleiche Fehlermeldung?

Ich habe mal gelesen, daß das 64bit-Java machmal ganz schöne Zicken macht. Du könntest es mal deinstallieren und durch die 32bit-Variante ersetzen. Hau aber nicht beides gleichzeitig auf die Platte. Daß soll überhaupt nicht gut funktionieren. (Wie gesagt, daß habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen und noch nie selber ausprobiert.)

Vielleicht gibt es auch irgendein Problem mit den Zugriffsrechten in Bezug auf Windows 7.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## HubaHuba (18. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,
komplett alle Tips durchprobiert ohne Erfolg.
Auf der Seite World Internet Baduk läuft Java Web Start komischerweise.
Was mich ebenfalls irritiert, ist die Tatsache, daß jedesmal Java 32-bit installiert wird, obwohl er doch mein 64-bit-System erkennen müßte. Vielleicht liegt da der Hund begraben.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Mühe.


----------

